# Super Strike Charters--Venice, La.



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

Venice, La. Inshore Fishing Report—Super Strike Charters-6/17/2015.

The inshore fishing out of Venice as of late has been good. We have been catching a limit of slot reds most days, but, we have had to work for them. We would get on a small school, catch 6 or 7, then have to find another school. Then there are the days that they just keep on biting. The wind has been playing a major role in this, some of the better areas this June have been on the windier side of the river. The Bull Reds have really been the story for us the past two weeks. They are plentiful, as always this time of the year. The weather cooperates most days to be able to get on the beaches and flats where they pile up and feed. Some days we have pulled up and they are going nuts chasing bait and blowing up on the surface. The bite has been fast and furious some mornings, ending quickly, but then picking back up as the morning goes on, some days it never stops. Most people are in disbelief when they first see the size of the reds we catch over here. The trout bite has been up and down, some days they seem to be everywhere and the next we struggle to catch a few. Flounder, Sheephead, and Drum are usually mixed in with reds so we seem to put a few of those in the box each day as well. July and August are two very good months to fish inshore out of Venice. You can mix it in with some offshore as well and get in a couple of days of what is usually a lot of action.

Please visit our website for more info. www.superstrikecharters.com

Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters
800.318.1720
[email protected]

https://youtu.be/il4Neu35vms


----------

